# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Ramush Haradinaj vs Hashim Thaqi

## YlliRiaN

*Keqardhje për Haradinajn

 Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi ka deklaruar se i vjen keq për gjendjen në të cilën ndodhet Lideri i AAKsë, Ramush Haradinaj. Ai tha se dëshiron që Haradinajn ta shoh më optimist.

Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi kërkoi të shtunën nga kreu i AAKsë Ramush Haradinaj që në deklaratat e tij të ardhshme të shprehë më shumë optimizëm. Kjo deklaratë e Thaçit vjen pas deklaratave të mëhershme të Haradinajt që i bëri për FSKnë, duke thënë se FSKja po manipulohet nga qeveritarët dhe se përzgjedhja e anëtarëve të kësaj force nuk është reale.

Sipas kryeministrit Thaçi, askënd nuk e imunizon e kaluara e tij, por puna për të ardhmen. Ai tha se të gjithë ish pjesëtarët e TMK së kanë qenë bashkëluftëtarë të tij dhe se do të jetë gjithmonë në shërbim të tyre. Unë shpreh keqardhje për gjendjen e tij, për reagimet e tij, dëshirojë ta shoh më optimist dhe më real, më të këshilluar mirë, më të reflektueshëm, më të qetë, më të relaksuar dhe të jetojë me realitetin në Kosovë.

Pushtetin e japin dhe e marrin qytetarët e Kosovës. FSKja është një forcë që do të ndërtohet sipas standardeve të NATOs, vlerësimin për njerëzit që do të integrohen aty e ka bërë KFORi dhe unë kam insistuar që të ketë rivlerësim të ankesave të parashtruara, por edhe do të ndodhë kjo, por kjo çështje nuk duhet të shfrytëzohet për motive politike, tha kryeministri Thaçi, pa përmendur emri i Haradinajt.

Nga ana tjetër, Ardian Gjini, Shef i Grupit Parlamentar të AAKsë, ka thënë se nuk e di se pse Thaçit ju ka bërë opsesion që të merret gjithë kohës me Kryetarin e AAKsë. Nuk e di se pse, ndoshta po frikohet që Haradinaj po ia merr pushtetin, ka deklaruar Gjini për Express, të shtunën.

Deklaratat e Thaçit, Shefi i Grupit Parlamentar të AAKsë i ka cilësuar si fëmijërore.
Ai më mirë të merret me punë konkrete, sesa bën këso deklaratash fëmijërore, ka thënë Gjini.


Në pritje të planeve të presidentit Obama

Kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi në një intervistë për gazetën austriake Der Standard ka deklaruar se, Prishtina është duke i pritur planet e presidentit amerikan Barack Obama për Ballkanin Perëndimor. I pyetur nëse në periudhën e kaluar SHBAtë e kanë mbështetur mjaftueshëm Kosovën që ajo të njihet nga vendet arabe, Thaçi ka thënë se shqiptarët e Kosovës u janë shumë mirënjohës Ish Presidentit George Bush, qeverisë dhe kombit amerikan, ndërsa ka shtuar se tash presim planet e Presidentit Obama për Ballkanin Perëndimor.

Ne jemi pjesë e familjes europiane, dhe do të jemi pjesë e BEsë dhe e NATOs. Gjithashtu, do të kemi edhe më shumë njohje nga shtetet e Konferencës Islamike, por duket se gjërat janë komplikuar paksa, më shumë se që kemi pritur - mirëpo premtimet ende qëndrojnë dhe presim që ato të përmbushen, ka thënë Kryeministri Thaçi.

Sa i përket shteteve të BE-së që ende nuk e kanë njohur Kosovën, Thaçi ka thënë se, ato nuk kanë ndërmarrë një hap të tillë për shkak të problemeve të tyre të brendshme, dhe se, presin një moment më të volitshëm për ta njohur Kosovën.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Ramush Haradinaj iu kundërpërgjigj Hashim Thaçit të shtunën në Ferizaj. Aty ai shpërndau 123 libreza të AAKsë, shumica nga to, për ish-aktivistë të PDKsë. Kjo është beteja e re mes Thaçit dhe Haradinajt. Në lojë janë librezat e jo idetë politike.

Lideri i Aleancës për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës, Ramush Haradinaj, të shtunën, iu kundërpërgjigj fushatës që nisi lideri i Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi në Drenas dhe Vushtrri. Në Ferizaj, Haradinaj shpërndau 123 libreza të AAKsë për ish-aktivistë të PDKsë. Njëjtë sikur veproi Thaçi para një jave në Drenas dhe Vushtrri, duke u dhënë libreza ish-anëtarëve të AAKsë.

Kështu, dy rivalët kryesorë politikë nisën një betejë të re - atë për libreza. Nënkryetari i AAKsë, Ahmet Isufi tha për Express se ky hap nuk duhet kuptuar si kundërpërgjigje ndaj PDKsë. Ky nuk është mesazh për tiu kundërvënë askujt, por është një mesazh që AAK po konsolidohet dhe po i shton radhët e veta, deklaroi ai të shtunën.

Javën e kaluar, lideri i PDKsë, njëherësh kryeministër aktual, Hashim Thaçi ia mori Ramush Haradinajt komplet Degën e Drenasit. Derisa, pak ditë më pas, ai goditi sërish AAKnë, ashtu sikurse edhe partitë tjera në Vushtrri. Kjo fushatë e Thaçit erdhi në kohën kur Haradinaj me tërë kapacitetin e tij po sulmon qeverinë aktuale për korrupsion dhe keqqeverisje.

Në fillim, Haradinaj hezitoi të deklarohet rreth fushatës së Thaçit, por të shtunën ai ju kundërpërgjigj atij me të njëjtën monedhë, duke rekrutuar aktivistë të PDKsë. Në emër të aderuesve të rinj në AAK, nga komuna e Ferizajt ka folur Lulzim Salihu, Ish Kryetar i Aktivit të Parë të PDKsë.

Në zgjedhjet e ardhshme do të votojmë për liderin i cili diti ta udhëheqë luftën dhe që triumfoi në Tribunalin e Hagës; ky është lideri i së ardhmes së Kosovës, Ramush Haradinaj, ka thënë ai. Aderuesit e rinj i ka përshëndetur edhe nënkryetari i nëndegës së parë të AAKsë në Ferizaj, Ylber Selmani. Ai ka thënë se veç këtyre personave që kanë kaluar nga PDKja në AAK, ka edhe të tillë nga LDDja që janë bërë pjesë e nëndegës së tij.

Më pas, fjalën e ka marrë Haradinaj. Jemi një demokraci e re. Marrja e përgjegjësive nga vendorët bën një sfidë të rëndë, e cila kërkon një vetëdije më të lartë. Edhe neve si aleancë na ka ra hise për ta sfiduar veten, ka thënë ai. Haradinaj ka shtuar se në Kosovë hetohet një pazotësi, se kur je në qeveri nuk je për ti qeverisur njerëzit që ke aty, por 2 milionë njerëz.
Ne jemi në vështirësi si popull. Jemi duke u harxhuar si vend.

Kemi një fqinj i cili ka filluar të ndërrojë imazhin tek të tjerët, por jo edhe qasjen ndaj nesh. Dëshirojnë të na e marrin një pjesë të territorit. Këto na obligojnë që ti zmbrapsojmë këto zhvillime, ka thënë Haradinaj. Zgjedhjet ishin mundësi për një qeverisje, e cila do ti thoshte Beogradit, bëhu gati për reciprocitet dhe mos shpreso më se je më i zoti se ne. Por, ne tash jemi jashtë loje.

Ai ka thënë se, po të ishin të sigurt në fitoren e zgjedhjeve pushtetarët aktual, do të kishin pranuar që ato të mbaheshin këtë vit, në mënyrë që tia siguronin vetes edhe një mandat për katër vjet. Në fund, ai ka dhënë një mesazh për anëtarët e rinj të AAKsë. Ju duke u bashkuar në një adresë, mund ti sillni të mira Ferizajt dhe Kosovës.

Hashim Thaçi dhe Ramush Haradinaj, tash e shumë kohë, kanë ndërtuar një rivalitet të ashpër mes veti. Ata në vazhdimësi hedhin kritika të forta, ashtu sikurse shumë herë imitojnë njëri-tjetrin. Megjithatë, nënkryetari i AAKsë, Ahmet Isufi tenton që, veprimet e fundit në Ferizaj, ti paraqes si aktivitet normal i kësaj partie.

Ju keni parë që edhe gjatë kohës sa jemi përgatitur për zgjedhjet e brendshme ka pasur aderime nëpër disa komuna, siç është Ferizaj bie fjala. Ky është një veprim në vazhdimësi. Ky është angazhim për një politik të re, ka thënë ai. Por, Nënkryetari i PDKsë, Rrustem Mustafa mendon se lidershipi politik në Kosovë duhet të fokusohet në çështjet e madha nacionale, e jo në tubime ku shpërndahen librezat partiake.

Besoj se është koha të punojmë për të mirën e përgjithshme, ka thënë Mustafa, duke komentuar veprimet e fundit të Liderit të partisë së tij dhe atij të AAKsë. Sipas tij, këto veprime - si të Thaçit ashtu edhe Haradinajt - kanë vetëm një qëllim. Ky është sinjal që po duan ti ikin temave të rëndësishme dhe të merren me shpërndarje të librezave, ka thënë ai.

Plus 100 libreza

Të dielën kryetari i AAKsë, Ramush Haradinaj pritet të shkojë në fshatin Kushtovë të Komunës së Mitrovicës.
Zëdhënësi i AAKsë, Besnik Tahiri tha se kjo vizitë është në kuadër të vizitave që Haradinaj po bën çdo javë në qytetin e Mitrovicës.
Në Kushtovë, Kryetari Haradinaj do të shpërndajë 100 libreza për anëtarët e rinj të AAKsë, tha Tahiri për Express, të shtunën.
*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Duke mos i komentuar keqardhjet e shprehura nga Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi, Ramush Haradinaj, lider i AAKsë, tha sot në Mitrovicë se ndjen keqardhje për gjendjen e sigurisë në Kosovë, veçmas për Mitrovicën. Megjithëkëtë, gjatë një takimi me simpatizantë të partisë, Haradinaj paralajmëroi se në këtë vit do të formojë Qeverinë e re, e cila, ndryshe nga Qeveria Thaçi, sipas tij, do të shtrihet deri në Leposaviq.

Ma merr mendja që duhet me na ardh keq për gjendjen që po e shohim pas nesh (Mitrovicën e Veriut), në radhë të parë e jo për njëri tjetrin. Për gjendjen e njerëzve që i kemi në vendin tonë. Me një gjendje të rëndë sociale dhe për humbjet që po i shkaktohen Kosovës. Debati duhet të kthehet këtu, jo te pjesa personale e secilit, i është përgjigjur Haradinajt, deklaratës së Kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi, i cili shprehi keqardhje për deklaratat pesimiste të ish`bashkëluftëtarit të tij.

Haradinaj edhe një herë kritikoi institucionet e Kosovës për paaftësi në menaxhimin e situatës së sigurisë, rendit dhe ligjit.

Na kemi total politikë të dështuar në siguri, rend dhe ligj. Me një Qeveri me një plan, një Ministër të Jashtëm si Veton Surroi, një Ministër për Tranzicionit si Blerim Shala, ne nuk do të ishim në këtë gjendje që jemi sot, tha Haradinaj.

Haradinaj edhe më tej është thellë i bindur se zgjedhjet e përgjithshme do të mbahet sivjet. Unë mendoj se zgjedhjet do të mbahen sivjet. Mendoj se Presidenti ka bërë shkejle kushtetuese dhe presim që deri në Qershor do të ketë një vendim. Ne kërkojmë prapsmin e këtij vendimi. Në raste se shtyhen zgjedhjet çoftë për gjashtë muaj, e jo për 2011, atëherë do të kemi gjashtë muaj humbje si Kosovë, vlerësoi ai,

Pas Ferizajt, Haradinaj është përkujdesur që edhe në fshatin Koshtovë, të vazhdojë me shpërndarjen e librezave të partisë, për anëtarët e rinj, të cilët vijnë edhe nga partitë tjera.

Nuk dua të kthej në këtë rrafsh. Normal që njerëzit po vijnë prej partive të reja. Normal që po vijnë prej PDK'së, po edhe prej partive tjera, por nuk është kjo thelbi. Thelbi është që njerëzit po besojnë në atë që po e them, edhe po binden çdo ditë e më shumë që me një Qeveri çfarë e kemi - jemi humbës si Kosovë, shtoi ai.

Në Mitrovicë, Haradinaj kritikoi Qeverinë e Kosovës për ndërhyrje në përzgjedhjen e ushtarëve të FSK'së, përmes bordeve.

Ai vlerësoi se Institucionet e Kosovës është dashur të negociojnë për rritjen e numrit të ushtarëve të FSK'së.

Kreu i AAK`së ka akuzuar Qeverinë e Kosovës se po mundohet që qytetarëve të Kosovës t`iu ofroj tema tjera, duke i ikur problemeve madhore të Kosovës, siç është shtrirja e autoritetit të shtetërore në secilën pjesë të Kosovës.
*

----------


## beni33

edhe   mua  me   vjen  shum  ket   per   ramushin  njerz  qe   luftojn per   pushtet  jan  te   destinuar  te  deshtojne

----------


## Tigrimelara

Ramushi nje here ariti jete kryeminister i Kosoves, por me ndihmen e RUGOVES, ate tash e pret nje sfide e madheper tu ribere Kryeminister, si do te luaje lojen presim te shohim.
 Mendoj se duhet ti forcoje radhet akoma ma shume dhe gjithsesi ti largohet liderit klanor, nuk duhet te bashkohet me asnje pati tjeter si AKR ose Daci, ata duhet te shkrihen ne AAK.
 Besoj se edhe Daci do te knaqej po te behej Kryetar Kosove edhe Pacolli te drejtoje Ekonomine e Kosoves,edhe Veton Surroi do te bente me shume ne diplomaci.

----------


## Llapi

> Ramushi nje here ariti jete kryeminister i Kosoves, por me ndihmen e RUGOVES, ate tash e pret nje sfide e madheper tu ribere Kryeminister, si do te luaje lojen presim te shohim.
>  Mendoj se duhet ti forcoje radhet akoma ma shume dhe gjithsesi ti largohet liderit klanor, nuk duhet te bashkohet me asnje pati tjeter si AKR ose Daci, ata duhet te shkrihen ne AAK.
>  Besoj se edhe Daci do te knaqej po te behej Kryetar Kosove edhe Pacolli te drejtoje Ekonomine e Kosoves,edhe Veton Surroi do te bente me shume ne diplomaci.


kur te ban shelnja rrush bahet kjo pun qe paske than ti 
ani daci-maci kryetar haaaaaa
PDK edhe se paku 25 vite ne pushtet balit 
po a i kini syt ne ball a po e shifni qe ramboja eshte kah i ndihmon PDK-se qe te  qendroi edhe disa mandate tiera ne pushtet
po a po e shihni rambon si a kuzon permendesh pa argumente pa fakte pa pik krype po kqyr ta shes qorben 
njerzit po thuajse qdo dit po i ikun nga AAK-ja 
disa deg komplet ju kan largue edhe individ po i ikun qdo dit 
a pak i iken a si psh.

Rexhep Selimi
Ramiz Lladrofci
Dr.Hakif Bajrami (historiani)
Gani Imeri
Bujar Dugolli
Ernes Luma etj.

----------


## flutura3105

> kur te ban shelnja rrush bahet kjo pun qe paske than ti 
> ani daci-maci kryetar haaaaaa
> PDK edhe se paku 25 vite ne pushtet balit 
> po a i kini syt ne ball a po e shifni qe ramboja eshte kah i ndihmon PDK-se qe te  qendroi edhe disa mandate tiera ne pushtet
> po a po e shihni rambon si a kuzon permendesh pa argumente pa fakte pa pik krype po kqyr ta shes qorben 
> njerzit po thuajse qdo dit po i ikun nga AAK-ja 
> disa deg komplet ju kan largue edhe individ po i ikun qdo dit 
> a pak i iken a si psh.
> 
> ...




Ej po me vjen me vjell kur po ju shoh se si ju dalin nga goja keto fjale...mjere populli mjere i kenaqet shkijet bravo jeni te mrekullueshem ,pse nuk i shpallni lufte me mire njeri-tjetrit??? Edhe nje dite kuvendi do te shendrrohet ne stalle...une nuk e di ku e merrni gjithe kete urrejtje....

----------


## Llapi

flutura3105
a po i ndrron ti hiq partit po mendoi

----------


## flutura3105

> flutura3105
> a po i ndrron ti hiq partit po mendoi


  Une skam parti fatmiresisht...i perkrah ata qe e meritojne e mbi te gjitha ata qe i perkrah une fatkeqesisht nuk jane me...e ata qe nuk jane me...ata e kane dashur  Kosoven me zemer...e te tjeret mos te debatoje me shume per kete teme se nuk ja vlen.

----------


## Llapi

> Une skam parti fatmiresisht...i perkrah ata qe e meritojne e mbi te gjitha ata qe i perkrah une fatkeqesisht nuk jane me...e ata qe nuk jane me...ata e kane dashur  Kosoven me zemer...e te tjeret mos te debatoje me shume per kete teme se nuk ja vlen.


aha me sa kuptova une vetem te vdekurit po i perkrahshe 
ok mendimi i juaj se ka ka edhe te gjall e burra e te menqur e trima e te fjales e beses po nejse ma

----------


## flutura3105

> aha me sa kuptova une vetem te vdekurit po i perkrahshe 
> ok mendimi i juaj se ka ka edhe te gjall e burra e te menqur e trima e te fjales e beses po nejse ma




Aha jo ii nderuar ata skan vdekur jooooo ,jane gjalle ne mes nesh ,edhe pse disa i kane harruar ,ata jetojne dhe per hir te tyre duhet te mbushen mend shqipetaret ne kosove...se kemi mbetur prapa shume e prap do vazhdojme te mbesim te siguroj per kete ,perderisa flasim lloj-lloj fjalesh per njeri-tjetrin ne do te ngelemi me ata 6 yjet e Flamurit dhe 6 pikat ....

----------


## Llapi

*Kryeministri Thaçi: Zotohemi që Viti 2009 do të jetë viti i thellimit të suksesit të Kosovës	*




Prishtinë, 29 janar 2009

*Fjala e Kryeministrit për Raportin vjetor të punës së Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës (2008)*


I nderuari kryetar i Kuvendit, z. Krasniqi,
Të nderuar deputetë,
Të nderuar përfaqësues të ambasadave dhe misioneve diplomatike në Kosovë,
Të nderuar mysafirë,
Zonja dhe zotërinj,

Kam nderin dhe përgjegjësinë shtetërore që sot para jush dhe popullit të Kosovës të paraqes raportin e parë të punës së Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës.

Ju falemnderit, që keni pasur mirëkuptim në kerkesën e qeverisë për të prezentuar raportin e punës në Parlament, qeveria e mirëpret edhe debatin.

Përmes këtij raporti vjetor, Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës po paraqet punën dhe arritjet e saj dhe popullit të Kosovës drejt realizimit të synimeve dhe objektivave: një Kosovë  shtet i të gjithë qytetarëve, një Kosovë  të zhvilluar në përputhje me parimet demokratike.

Një Kosovë me zhvillim ekonomik të qëndrueshëm; një Kosovë  shtet demokratik i sundimit të ligjit, një Kosovë  shoqërie shumëetnike, një Kosovë  të përkushtuar drejt proceseve për integrime evropiane, euroatlantike dhe mekanizma tjerë ndërkombëtar, nëpërmjet përmbushjes së kushteve dhe standardeve më të larta të përgjegjësisë dhe të transparencës.

Institucionet e reja demokratike, të formuara nga koalicioni qeveritar dhe me partnerë të tjerë, të dala si rezultat i zgjedhjeve parlamentare të mbajtura në Nëntor 2007, rrjedhin nga nevoja e krijimit të një klimë të re pozitive, konsensuale-uniteti, moderne dhe të një menaxhimi të suksesshëm të proceseve për një të ardhme më të mirë, për një të ardhme të sigurt evropiane.

Qeveria e Kosovës arriti ta menaxhojë sfidën më të rëndësishme në historinë e popullit të Kosovës, duke i përmbyllur sukseshëm ambiciet shekullore për liri dhe pavarësi dhe duke përfaqësuar e respektuar vullnetin e popullit me shpalljen e Kosovës-shtet i pavarur, sovran, dhe demokratik më 17 shkurt të vitit 2008.

Por, merita për Pavarësi të Kosovës i takon gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovë, më tepër se çdo kontributi individual apo partiak.

E fituam lirinë bashkë, e kaluam tranzicionin suksesshëm bashkë, e shpallëm mrekullueshëm bashkarisht pavarësinë. Edhe sot zotohemi për ecje të përbashkët në procesin e zhvillimit ekonomik dhe procesin e integrimit në NATO dhe Bashkim Evropian.

Unë si Kryeministër i qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovë, shpreh çdoherë edhe sot mirënjohje dhe vlersim për sakrificën e çdo qytetari për berjen e Kosovës Shtet.

Pavarësia, si e vetmja zgjidhje për Popullin e Kosovës, në interes të paqes dhe stabilitetit në vend dhe në rajon, është arritur me një bashkëpunim dhe koordinim të ngushtë me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare, dhe me përkrahjen e tyre të fuqishme.

Qytetarët e Kosovës kanë treguar një pjekuri të jashtëzakonshme, duke festuar realizimin e vullnetit të tyre për shtet të pavarur në mënyrë shumë të dinjitetshme.

Kjo dëshmoi para botës që Kosova ka institucione dhe qytetarë të përgjegjshëm të vlefshëm si anëtarë të  bashkësisë ndërkombëtare dhe të botës së qytetëruar.  
Pavarësia e Kosovës, ky realitet i ri dhe i përhershëm, deri me tani është i njohur nga pesëdhjetë e katër shtete, që përbëjnë: mbi shtatëdhjetë për qind të Bruto Produktit Vendor botërorë, shtatë anëtarë të G-8 dhe dy të tretat e shteteve anëtare të Bashkimit Evropian.

Pranimi i pasaportave të Republikës së Kosovë edhe nga Sllovakia, Rumania dhe Greqia dhe vende të tjera të botës, njohja është në proces aktiv dhe dinamik nga diplomacia kosovare.

Njohja nënkupton, ndër të tjera, mundësinë e bashkëpunimet në nivel shtetëror dhe nevojën e funksionalizimit të institucioneve vendore.

Qeveria synon ta realizojë këtë me ngritjen e kapaciteteve të ministrive dhe të administratës publike, me financimin e tyre si dhe të planeve të veprimit me Buxhetin e parë te Kosovës së pavarur.

Me 15 Qershor 2008 hyri në fuqi Kushtetuta e Republikës së Kosovës, një kushtetutë moderne e cila përfshinë përfshin parimet bazë të Pakos së Ahtisaarit.

Të gjitha proceset zhvillimore politike dhe shoqërore janë të bazuara në parimet dhe dispozitat e Kushtetutës, duke garantuar sovranitetin territorial dhe barazinë para ligjit të të gjithë qytetarëve.

Simbolet shtetërore të Kosovës, të cilat u nxorën, përfaqësojnë unitetin shtetëror dhe qytetar të vendit tonë.

Vullneti, synimi dhe destinacioni përfundimtar i Kosovës është Bashkimi Evropian dhe NATO dhe raportet e përhershme e të shkëlqyeshme me Shtet e Bashkuara të Amerikës.

Synimi që Kosova të jetë pjesë e BE-së buron nga konsensusi i gjerë publik dhe kërkon angazhim serioz të institucioneve qeveritare, në kuadër të procesit formal të para-anëtarësimit dhe për sigurimin e statusit të vendit kandidat.

Falë punës së suksesshme, në Kosovë u vlersua progresi edhe në Raportin e Komisionit Evropian, qeveria pranon përgjegjshëm edhe sfidat që dalin nga ky raport.

Si rezultat i punës së Qeverisë, BE-ja konfirmon hapin e parë të Kosovës drejt Bashkimit Evropian, i quajtur studimi i fizibilitetit, i cili pritet të përfundojë në vjeshtë të vitit 2009.

Qeveria punon dhe beson në vlersimin pozitiv dhe të pranueshëm nga Brukseli.

Në kuadër të përkushtimit të Qeverisë për integrim në BE, do të vazhdojë konsolidimi i institucioneve qeveritare për të përmbushur kriteret e demokratike:kriteret politike, kriteret ekonomike dhe standardet evropiane.

Në funksion të respektimit të vullnetit të qytetarëve, të shprehur nëpërmes votës së lirë, Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës gjatë vitit 2008 ka realizuar reforma të gjithanshme në të gjitha fushat.

Kosovën e gjetëm në terr, rrugë me baltë, nxënësit në kontejerë, biznesin të pambrojtur, të shantazhuar e të ndëshkuar nga politika.

Kosova ishte në nivelin më lartë për shkallën e korrupsionit në rajon.

Mitrovica ishte lënë pas dore me fare pak interseim apo përgjegjësi shtetërore.

Uniteti qytetar dhe politik duhej të avancohej.


Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës i është përgjigjur kërkesave dhe nevojave të të gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës dhe është vënë në shërbim të tyre për të udhëhequr politika të përgjegjshme dhe transparente.

Këto politika e çojnë Kosovën drejt një rritjeje me të shpejtë dhe të qëndrueshme ekonomike, krijimit të vendeve të reja të punës, një ambienti të qetë dhe të sigurt për të gjithë qytetarët.

Qeveria është e përkushtuar në ndërtimin e mirëbesimin me të gjithë qytetarët.

Vetëm përmes mirëbesimit të ndërsjellë dhe bashkëpunimit të ndershëm dhe korrekt mund të realizojmë drejtësi për të gjithë, arsim më cilësor dhe investime më të sigurta që do të rezultojnë në një zhvillim më të shpejtë dhe të qëndrueshëm ekonomik.

Këto politika kanë reflektuar në përmirësimin e mirëqenies së të gjithë qytetarëve.

Qe ta bejmë Kosovën shtet ku çdo qytetar do të ndihet mirë, i sigurt dhe krenar për të jetuar.


Është shënuar progres me një bashkëpunim të ngushtë me të gjithë aktorët politikë dhe shoqëror, duke përfshirë shoqërinë civile, komunitetin e biznesit, institucionet akademike dhe partnerët ndërkombëtarë.

Një vlërsim dhe falenderim në këtë sukses tonin i shkonë mediave për prezentin real dhe objektiv të zhvillimeve.

Prioritet parësor i Qeverisë së Kosovës vazhdon të jetë intensifikimi i zhvillimit ekonomik.

Rritja ekonomike do të realizohet përmes intensifikimit të investimeve, privatizimit të mëtejshëm dhe ristrukturimit të ndërmarrjeve publike, shtimit të aftësisë konkurruese të ekonomisë dhe rritjes së eksportit.

Është shenjë shumë inkurajuese që rritja ekonomike në Kosovë është rreth 6% , ose dyfishi i rritjes ekonomike nga viti paraprak.

Qeveria e Kosovës ka aplikuar politika që synojnë: rritjen ekonomike, uljen e shkallës së papunësisë, përmirësimin e kushteve sociale dhe zvogëlimin e varfërisë.

Në mënyrë që të jetë konkurruese me vendet e rajonit, Qeveria e Kosovës ka punuar në krijimin e një ambienti të përshtatshëm për tërheqjen e investimeve të huaja direkte.

Qeveria e Kosovës ka ndërmarrë reforma në përshtatje të politikave që Kosova të arrijë nivelet e rritjes ekonomike të rajonit.

Këto reforma do te vazhdojnë edhe në vitet në vijim, me qëllim të krijimit të kushteve për rritje të qëndrueshme ekonomike.

Kështu që taksat në profit të Korporatave është janë zvogëluar nga 20% në 10%.

Të ardhurat individuale mbi 450 euro nga 20 % në 10%, mbi 250 nga 10% në 8%  e tutje.

Por, edhe TVSH është për 1%, nga 15% në 16%.

Qeveria e Kosovës vazhdon të jetë e fokusuar ne këto fusha: Sundimi i Ligjit, Transporti, Energjia dhe Minierat, Edukimi, Bujqësia, Politikat Tatimore dhe Administrimi,  si dhe Sektori Financiar.

Buxheti i parë i Republikës së Kosovës, për vitin 2009, është hartuar sipas standardeve më të larta, duke pasur parasysh nevojat e të gjitha qytetarëve të Kosovës.

Ky buxhet është për mbi 15% më i lartë në krahasim me vitin paraprak, në saje të planifikimit të drejtë, kursimit dhe uljes së shpenzimeve në Qeveri, Presidencë dhe Kuvend.

Buxheti përcjell nevojat tona, tashmë si shtet i pavarur, dhe çon Kosovën drejt pavarësimit ekonomik.

Përkushtimi për ruajtjen e politikave të qëndrueshme makroekonomike dhe fiskale, implementimi më efektiv i shpenzimeve kapitale publike dhe shfrytëzimi i iniciativave të llojit të partneriteteve ndërmjet sektorit publik dhe atij privat, ka qenë me rëndësi primare në punën e Qeverisë.

Po ashtu, Qeveria synon shfrytëzimin sa me racional të procesit të privatizimeve strategjike për të evituar ngecjet në zhvillimin ekonomik, të  shkaktuara nga furnizimi i paqëndrueshëm me energji  privatizimi i  furnizimit dhe distribucionit, si dhe ofertimi i Kosovës së Re  dhe potenciali i pashfrytëzuar i kapacitetit minerar.

Përvoja nga shtetet tjera, duke përfshirë shtetet fqinje, me probleme në furnizim me rrymë, rrjete të pamjaftueshme të distribucionit, dhe nivele të ulta të inkasimit dhe arkëtimit, ka dëshmuar se përfshirja e kapitalit privat në pronësinë dhe operimin e funksioneve të distribucionit në mënyrë të theksuar përmirëson kualitetin e shërbimit për të gjithë qytetarët.

Ne besojmë që privatizimi i Distribucionit të KEK-ut, do të shërbejë si një tregim suksesi për përfshirjen e kapitalit privat në zhvillimin e sektorit energjetik, dhe do të mundësojë investimet e mëtutjeshme private në miniera dhe gjenerim, duke përfshirë këtu edhe Kosovën e Re.

Do të jetë një model për të tërhequr shumë kompani ndërkombëtare private për të investuar në Kosovë.

Telekomi i Kosovës dhe VALA paraqesin asete tërheqëse, të afta për të nxitur interesim të madh, për të tërhequr kapital të konsiderueshëm privat, dhe për ti ofruar Kosovës kapitalin dhe ekspertizën e shumë kërkuar për zhvillimin e infrastrukturës së saj.


Qeveria e Kosovës beson se ky privatizim nuk do të paraqesë një sukses vetëm për këtë proces, por gjithashtu do të nxisë dhe mundësojë edhe një numër të projekteve të mëdha në infrastrukturë.

Me privatizimin e shërbimeve të telefonisë, rruga e Kosovës drejt një prosperiteti më të madh ekonomik, dhe një niveli më te lartë të zhvillimit teknologjik vetëm sa do të përshpejtohet. 

Procesi transparent dhe konkurrues i privatizimit do të sigurojë përfitimet më të mëdha për të gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës dhe do të shërbejë si shembull për shumë investime private në të ardhmen.

Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës është e zotuar për zhvillim të qëndrueshëm të sektorit energjetik dhe të ekonomisë kosovare në përgjithësi.


Për këtë arsye, duke plotësuar iniciativat tjera të rëndësishme në sektorin e energjisë, Qeveria tani shqyrton mundësinë e zhvillimit të projektit Hidrocentrali Zhur.

Ky projekt e plotëson projektin prioritar për ndërtimin e Termocentralit Kosova e Re, që paraqet iniciativën më të rëndësishme të Qeverisë në sektorin energjetik.

Rritja e konsiderueshme e kapaciteteve gjeneruese të energjisë, diversifikimi i burimeve për prodhimin e energjisë, rritja e sigurisë së furnizimit me energji dhe stabiliteti i sistemit elektro-energjetik janë argumente shumë të forta për ndërtimin e këtij hidrocentrali, që paraqet gati 50% të hidro- potencialeve të Kosovës. 

Në këtë drejtim shkon dhënia me koncesion e aeroportit.

Për qeverinë mbetet prioritet implementimi i programit madhor të infrastrukturës së autostradave, bashkë me mirëmbajtjen dhe riparimin e rrugëve ekzistuese.

Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës, do të jetë plotësisht e përkushtuar që këtë projekt të qëndrueshëm nga aspekti ekonomik dhe mjedisor ta realizojë në bazë të standardeve më të përparuara.

Prioritet i Qeverisë është sundimi i ligjit, dhe në veçanti përmirësimi i efikasitetit të sistemit gjyqësor, luftimi kundër dukurive negative, korrupsionit, krimit të organizuar dhe të ekonomisë joformale, në tërësi.

Instalimi i qeverisjes së mirë, sundimi i ligjit, trnsparenca në punë, toleranca zero e qeverisë në luftë kundër korrupsionit, ka bërë që Kosova sot të jetë fundit në ranglistën e shteteve të rajonit për për nivelin e korrupsionit dhe krimit të organizuar.

Kjo është meritë e të gjithëve.

Në sektorin e arsimit, ka ndodhur përmirësimi i vazhdueshëm dhe intensiv i infrastrukturës shkollore, programet mësimore bazë në të gjitha nivelet, përmirësimi i metodave të vlerësimit, fillimi i procesit të certifikimit për mësimdhënësit dhe zgjerimi i përdorimit të Teknologjisë Informative (TI) në shkolla.

Në sektorin e bujqësisë, zgjerimi i sistemeve të ujitjes dhe nisja e procesit të konsolidimit të tokave, për të shtuar produktivitetin dhe efikasitetin e sektorit të bujqësisë, vazhdojnë të jenë prioritetet kryesore.

Në kuadër të detyrimeve kushtetuese, një vëmendje e veçantë i është kushtuar: decentralizimit, fushës së sigurisë, krijimit të institucioneve të reja dhe minoriteteve.

Zbatimi i procesit të decentralizimit vazhdon te jetë në agjendën e Qeverisë, si një program ambicioz me përfitime të shumëfishta për popullin e Kosovës.

Të drejtat e komuniteteve dhe kthimi i qëndrueshëm i personave të zhvendosur  brenda vendit, janë çështje vitale në harmonizimin e strukturave sociale në Kosovën e pavarur.

Qeveria e Republikë së Kosovës ka themeluar Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme, me qëllim të intensifikimit të marrëdhënieve diplomatike.

Vendosja e marrëdhënieve diplomatike me partnerët ndërkombëtarë kryesorë, vazhdon të jetë një ndër aktivitetet kryesore të Qeverisë.

Themelimi i Ministrisë së Forcës së Sigurisë dhe i Forcës së Sigurisë së Kosovës, janë hapa vendimtarë në historinë moderne të forcave të armatosura, për arritjen e standardeve bashkëkohore.

Arritja e këtyre standardeve do të krijojë bazë të sigurt për integrimin e plotë të Kosovës në strukturat euro-atlantike.

Qeveria vazhdon të jetë e përkushtuar në ndërmarrjen e veprimeve rreth themelimit të Gjykatës Kushtetuese, plotësisht funksionale, e cila do të jetë garant i rendit kushtetues.

Në kuadër të fushës së Qeverisjes së mirë, Qeveria e Kosovës ka qenë e përkushtuar në: Reformën në Administratën Publike, Menaxhimin e Financave Publike, Luftimin e Korrupsionit, Përmirësimin e ekzekutimit të shpenzimeve kapitale.

Inicimi i Rishikimit Funksional të shërbimit civil është një kërkese pragmatike për te vendosur kritere dhe standarde për krijimin e një shërbimi civil modern e të aftë për tiu përgjigjur me efikasitet sfidave me të cilat Kosova përballet.

Përshtatja e politikave të Qeverisë me BE-në është një proces i domosdoshëm për të siguruar synimin afatgjatë të Qeverisë, por njëherazi edhe aspiratën e popullit të Kosovës për integrimin evropian.

Qeveria e Kosovës i kushton vëmendje të posaçme përmirësimit të performancës së institucioneve qeveritare, që merren me mbledhjen dhe shpenzimin e parasë publike.

Përmirësimi i funksionimit dhe operimit të Administratës Tatimore dhe Doganore të Kosovës, vazhdon të jetë sfidë në konsolidimin e shtetit të Kosovës.

Mirëqenia sociale dhe shërbimet shëndetësore vazhdojnë të jenë brengat e Qeverisë së Kosovës.

Pavarësisht kësaj, masat që ka ndërmarrë Qeveria, kanë ndikuar në përmirësimin e vazhdueshëm të shërbimeve pensionale, shëndetësore dhe në transfere tjera sociale.

Viti 2008 ishte viti i suksesit të institucioneve dhe popullit të Kosovës. Viti 2009 zotohemi që do të jetë viti i thellimit të suksesit të vendit tonë.

----------


## Hard_Style

> *Kryeministri Thaçi: Zotohemi që Viti 2009 do të jetë viti i thellimit të suksesit të Kosovës	*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prishtinë, 29 janar 2009
> 
> *Fjala e Kryeministrit për Raportin vjetor të punës së Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës (2008)*
> 
> ...



[B]Bravo Bac , veq te para ...[/B]

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Rrofte Ramushi bashke me deshmoret e tjere te eleminuar nga Hashim Thaqi

----------


## MaDaBeR

> Une skam parti fatmiresisht...i perkrah ata qe e meritojne e mbi te gjitha ata qe i perkrah une fatkeqesisht nuk jane me...e ata qe nuk jane me...ata e kane dashur  Kosoven me zemer...e te tjeret mos te debatoje me shume per kete teme se nuk ja vlen.


Flutura, bashkohem me ty. Jam shume dakort. Por keta qe therrasin e flasin ne kete lloj menyre per partite, jane gati me shit gjithçka, edhe shpirtin, vetem e vetem per pak pozite e pushtet. 

E ti or Llap, qe veç kot din me llap, ato te vdekurit, (ne paqe u prehshin), i zgjidhte populli gjithmone me vote sa ishin gjalle. Po ju jeni bere si ajo shprehja qe kemi ne, *"Ngordhi macja e bejne qejf minjte"*

Llap, si nuk te kam pa ty iher me fol per punen e lugines se presheves, me perkrah ate zone Shqiptare qe shkia don me e shkeput. Por rrin e me hap tem mas teme per nji thaçk? Turp per ty e per te gjithe ata si ty. 

Or Llap, feja e Shqiptarit as Shqiptaria, nuk asht as kisha e xhamia e as partia.

----------


## Llapi

> Llap, si nuk te kam pa ty iher me fol per punen e lugines se presheves, me perkrah ate zone Shqiptare qe shkia don me e shkeput. Por rrin e me hap tem mas teme per nji thaçk? Turp per ty e per te gjithe ata si ty. 
> 
> Or Llap, feja e Shqiptarit as Shqiptaria, nuk asht as kisha e xhamia e as partia.


une per Luginen e Presheves jo qe kam fol por kur ka qen koha e nevoja kam veprue i nderuar mos te ardht merzi
po nuk ka as nevoij me tu rrefye une ty

e per politik ka kush merret atje jan te zgjedhurit e popullit te asaj pjese 
se nkoft met ta zgjidhni ju trimat e paslufte qe kur ishin luftat si ne lugin si ne maqedoni e kosove ju humbet si shurra e pulas tani keni dal si patriota e po na mbani ligjerata te thata per ku eshte kufini jo te dardha e kakiqke jo te molla e tharbt etj.

----------


## YlliRiaN

*




 Postuar më parë nga Llapi


une per Luginen e Presheves 

.


O Llapi Kosova lindore*

----------


## Llapi

> *
> 
> O Llapi Kosova lindore*


nejse de ashtu mu ka parashtue pyetja ashtu ju pergjigja

----------


## YlliRiaN

* 20 milionë eurot për shpronësimin e banorëve të Hades janë keqpërdorur nga qeveria e kaluar. Me këto para, sipas kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi, janë ndërtuar banesa private në Prishtinë. Ardian Gjini thotë se nuk është keqpërdorur asnjë cent. Banorët e Hades thonë se janë të shokuar me këtë 

Kreu i AAK-së, Ramush Haradinaj, ka reaguar sot ndaj kërkesës së djeshme të kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi që i ka bërë ministrit të Mjedisit dhe Planifikimit Hapësinor, duke thënë se Qeveria po praktikon veprime të tilla me qëllim të largimit të vëmendjes nga situatat në të cilat tani gjendet Kosova.

Janë disa tema tjera që e preokupojnë Kosovën e që janë të djeshme siç është korrupsioni dhe përfshirja në korrupsion e institucioneve të vendit, tha Haradinaj. (rtk)

Kush e hëngër Haden?

Me fondin prej 20 milionë eurosh të ndara për shpronësim e pronave të banorëve të Hades janë ndërtuar banesa private në Prishtinë. Këto para të ndara nga ish qeveria e kaluar, kur në koalicion qeverisës ka qenë Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovë me Aleancën për ardhmërinë e Kosovës, janë keqpërdorur.

Kjo deklaratë, që akuzon drejtpërdrejti qeverinë e kaluar, saktësisht ish ministrin e Mjedisit Ardian Gjini, ka ardhur nga kryeministri Hashim Thaçi në mbledhjen e së premtes së Qeverisë së Kosovës.

Kryeministri Thaçi ka thënë se në këtë projekt, që nga viti 2004, janë shpenzuar më shumë se 20 milionë euro të buxhetit të Kosovës. Sipas tij, procesi nuk është përmbyllur.
Ai ka vlerësuar se nga ky buxhet i ndarë për projektin Hade janë ndërtuar banesa të ndryshime në Prishtinë, që nuk dihet se kush është pronar i tyre.

Atje janë shpenzuar rreth 20 milionë euro nga viti 2004 deri më 2007. Ka lëshime të mëdha që kanë ndodhur në shpronësimin e pronave, madje edhe keqpërdorime. Ka objekte në Prishtinë pa pronar, nuk dihet se të kujt janë, kush është pronari, të gjitha këto janë bërë prej këtij fondi 20 milionësh, ka deklaruar kryeministri Hashim Thaçi.
Shefi i ekzekutivit ka thënë se për rastin e Hades është kërkuar raport me shkrim po që, sipas tij, ende nuk është plotësuar detajisht, prandaj ai ka qenë i vendosur që ky raport të përmbyllet në mënyrë që të ketë transparencë për Haden.

Qeveria, ka thënë ai, nuk mund ti mbyllë sytë para 20 milionë eurove që dyshohet se janë keqpërdorur që janë bërë në procesin e eksproprijimit dhe kompensimit të pronave në fshatin Hade.

Ne nuk mund ti mbyllim sytë qoftë edhe për 1 cent të keqpërdorur nga buxheti i vendit, ka vlerësuar ai.

Për shkak të këtyre keqpërdorimeve në vlerë prej 20 milion eurosh, Thaçi ka hequr nga rendi i ditës propozimin e Korporatës Energjetike të Kosovës, që kësaj të fundit ti lejohet inicimi i procedurës se eksproprijimit dhe kompensimit të pronave në fshatin Hade. Kryeministri i Kosovës ka qenë këmbëngulës duke pohuar se nuk mund të vazhdohet me procedurat e mëtejme në lidhje me projektin Hade, pa u ndriçuar fati i 20 milionë eurove të shpenzuara.

Në mbledhjen e qeverisë kryeministri ka urdhëruar ministrin e Mjedisit dhe Planifikimit Hapësinor, Mahir Jagcillar, që të bëjë një raport në detaje për Haden që nga viti 2004 deri më 2007 e që ka të bëjë me shpenzimet e shpronësimit të pronave të banorëve të fshatit Hade, për të cilat qeveria është e bindur se ka mjaft parregullsi me paratë e buxhetit të Kosovës.

Ju si ministri i Mjedisit dhe Planifikimit Hapësinor keni bërë një punë të mirë, por ne nuk mund të vazhdojmë apo të tolerojmë procese të tilla që nuk ndërlidhen drejtpërdrejt as me zgjidhjen reale të problemit të njerëzve të Hades. Duhet të punojmë menjëherë pas javës së ardhshme dhe të shikojmë se çfarë mund të bëjmë. Prandaj, ju ministër duhet të përmbyllni sa më shpejt dhe ta dorëzoni me shkrim raportin, ka autorizuar kryeministri ministrin Mahir Jagcillar.

Për Ardian Gjinin, ish ministër i Mjedisit në Qeverinë e kaluar, të gjitha këto akuza nga kryemisnitri i Kosovës janë non sens. Sipas tij, asnjë cent nuk është harxhuar nga fondet e Hades. Gjini ka thënë për Express se hetimet në lidhje me këtë kanë përfunduar kohë më parë, por që ai publikisht ka ftuar që të kryhet edhe një hetim për rastin Hade.

Në fund të fundit, më vjen shumë keq që kryemisnitri është duke i vërtetuar vetëm fjalët e mia që ka filluar të kërcënojë njerëz të opozitës shpikje të dosjeve. Është për të ardhur keq, ka njerëz që po e rrejnë vetën dhe po i besojnë asaj rrene, është kundërpërgjigjur Ardian Gjini.

Banorët e Hades janë shokuar kur kanë dëgjuar akuzat e kryeministrit se fondi prej 20 milionë eurosh është keqpërdorur nga qeveria e kaluar.

Ata thonë se janë të habitur se si ka mundur të ndodhë ky keqpërdorim, meqë ka qenë çështje jeta e dhjetëra banorëve të Hades pas shpalljes së zonës së rrezikshmërisë nga ana e qeverisë së kaluar. Nëse vërtetohet se janë keqpërdorur, banorët do të shokohen nga kjo. Dikush ka luajtur me pronën tonë shekullore që e kemi trashëguar brez pas brezi. Ka luajtur me jetërat tona, meqë dihet se ajo pjesë e Hades është shpallur me shkallë të lartë të rrezikshmërisë, thotë Agim Preniqi, përfaqësues i pjesës së mbetur të banorëve të Hades.

Me vonesat që janë shkaktuar për shpronësimin e banorëve të Hades, ata kanë dyshuar se një keqpërdorim i tillë mund të ndodhë.

Me vetë faktin se po dalin tash pas një kohe këto afera, kemi parandier se diçka e tillë mund të ndodhë. Ne nuk kemi faj që jemi banorë të Hades, por që qeveria e ka shpallur këtë zonë me interes nacional. Është dashur të punohet shumë dhe korrekt që ne banorëve të na bëhet një zgjidhje, thotë Preniqi.*

----------


## strange

Rroftë Ramushi, qe po te vihet ne qeveri do ja u qoj Shkijeve te Mitrovicës nga 2000 €uro

100.000 Shkije x 2000 €uro = 200.000.000 €uro = Buxheti i Kosovës për një vit. Bravo Rramush kështu har(am)xhohet Buxheti i shtetit.

----------

